# Hitch rack wobble fix?



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a Saris Freedom platform style hitch rack. Even with the 2" adapter it still seems to wobble a bit from side to side. I've tried wrapping it with some duct tape but then it is hard to slide into the receiver. From what it looks like, it seems the edges on the sleeve of the rack itself are rounded and that is where the wobble comes from. Anyone have any solid ideas? I may just get out the welder and weld the adapter to the sleeve of the bike rack.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I had this same issue on my Saris Thelma 2. It was horrible. There was so much wobble that when I tightened down the hitch pin, the rack sat noticeably crooked. Saris sent me a new piece but the issue was still there. Ended up at a welding shop and had them weld part of the rack together to prevent this. Fixed it partially, but lost all ability to fold the rack up. I don't know that I would go with Saris again for a rack, for fear of this issue happening again. I noticed that about the edges on the sleeve being rounded. I feel like they should be squared off to prevent the wobble.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you need a "hitch tightener" of some kind.

I'm a fan of this one:

StowAway Hitch Tightener


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Assuming that the fit is secure, I would like to posit that some wobble is a good thing- otherwise, the energy of the rack and bikes shaking around due to bumps, etc isn't really being dissipated anywhere- so if you tighten up where it mounts to the car, that may cause unwanted stress elsewhere in your setup. I had a Thule hitch rack that wobbled a lot, but it wasn't going anywhere so I didn't worry about it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Never had any problem with wobble with a T2, but I think this is fairly limited to the "J" style hanging-racks. They tend to do this quite a bit. It's a long lever arm to the attachment point, so that's usually an issue.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

1up rack never moves..


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, but false. The more solid, the better. The energy created by torsional and lateral stresses is being dissipated in the metal itself and is well within the elastic range of stresses. Over time it may cause some fatigue stress, but if the rack is properly designed then fatigue failure is not likely at all...more movement, longer moments are more likely to result in failure, not less. Everything should be nice and snug and tight.


XJaredX said:


> Assuming that the fit is secure, I would like to posit that some wobble is a good thing- otherwise, the energy of the rack and bikes shaking around due to bumps, etc isn't really being dissipated anywhere- so if you tighten up where it mounts to the car, that may cause unwanted stress elsewhere in your setup. I had a Thule hitch rack that wobbled a lot, but it wasn't going anywhere so I didn't worry about it.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

mtnbiker64 said:


> I have a Saris Freedom platform style hitch rack. Even with the 2" adapter it still seems to wobble a bit from side to side. I've tried wrapping it with some duct tape but then it is hard to slide into the receiver. From what it looks like, it seems the edges on the sleeve of the rack itself are rounded and that is where the wobble comes from. Anyone have any solid ideas? I may just get out the welder and weld the adapter to the sleeve of the bike rack.


 I know a guy who tack-welded a nut to a metal strip, and fixed it inside the 2" steel square tube. Then, he used a threaded hitch pin to snug it down.

I dunno what the Saris rack uses inside, but if it's hollow and not threaded, it would be easy to add a nut inside, even if it isn't welded.

That is... if it really bugs you that much. Keep in mind, it's really a non-issue... well, other than it being annoying to see your bikes wiggle around in the mirror.


----------

